# Recommendation for subwoofer Upgrade $1,500 - $2000 Budget



## modesto66 (Aug 23, 2015)

Looking to upgrade my RSL Speedwoofer 10. It blends well with the RSL speakers but I feel that there is more bass to be had for my movie watching nights. Room size is 16'x15'x8', open door way is 3 feet, room is on the second floor and system is used 100% for Home Theater. My budget is around $1,500, but I could go $2,000 if I never had to buy again. :spend: 

I have looked at PSA, HSU, Rhythmik and each company has made a recommendation based on my placement requirement of going under a table in the corner of the room between two sofas. Underneath of table is 21" tall, so I will have to place a taller subwoofer on its side. PSA recommended the V1500, HSU recommended Vtf-15h mk2, and Rythmik recommended LVX12. I have read great things about all three and not sure if one would be better suited for my needs. I have considered going dual but I am a newbie and skills are limited and room placement is limited as well since this is a playroom as well for my daughters. Any suggestions would be appreciated and I am not mated to the companies mentioned above, they are the only one's I have corresponded with at this time.


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

That's a solid budget, which opens up a tremendous amount of choices. The three subs mentioned are great subs for the money IMO. Is there any possibility of upgrading to dual subs someday, since the budget would certainly support it? Many people use subs in place of end tables, for example. Anyway, lots and lots of choices of subs for your room size and budget. I would first decide if you wanted sealed or ported. Sealed tend to be smaller, ported tend to be larger but offer more output around tune which can be helpful for movies. With your budget, you could swing a sealed sub that will match the output of the $1k ported subs you are looking at around tune, and greatly exceed above and below. Here are a few options to look at:

JTR Captivator S1. If you want the best sub money can buy to fit in a limited space(Sometimes, getting the best is better than settling).
PSA S3000i...little larger, you might have to check dimensions.
Rythmik F15HP.

With a $2k budget and possibly being limited to 1 sub, I'd give the JTR a shot.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Along with Bear123's suggestions, another one to consider would be the HSU ULS-15 MK2.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

The biggest and baddest sub out there right now is the Mariana Deep Sea Sound 24. It has a 24" driver and a 4,000 watt amp, and is flat down to 10 HZ. The owner, David Gage, is a pleasure to work with. WARNING: if you buy one, as I did, you may have do some sound proofing. It vibrates and rattles the entire upstairs kitchen above the theater room, so I'm in a construction project to correct that. David also recommends a dedicated 30 amp circuit to drive this beast. Very highly recommended! I would refer you to the Deep Sea Sound thread for more info.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

vidiot33 said:


> The biggest and baddest sub out there right now is the Mariana Deep Sea Sound 24.


but can it be had for under $2000?

The SVS PB13u is another contender that should be considered.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> but can it be had for under $2000?


And is it 21" or less, another limit the OP had.


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

I would recommend you split your budget and get two subs instead of putting all your budget on one sub, I think the bass blends better.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

All three manufacturers recommendations are solid.
I think I would go with the PSA.
It should put a gigantic grin on your face.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

An easy fit in the space and under the table would also be an SB 13u. That's not a large room and it would have no trouble in there. If it were my space I might shop for the fv15hp as bear123 mentioned. I would try to raise the table or remove it altogether. Duals could help but if there's only one spot, you can't put 2 subs in there. That could potentially make response worse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I would go with something I can try out risk free if possible. That got me this! It may be a little to big for your space. Tom was great to work with as well.


----------



## modesto66 (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you all for the recommendations. I corresponded with JTR today and Jeff recommended the 1400 due my room not being sealed. I have considered the possibilities of going dual but the size of ported subs limits me to one area. If I go dual then I am most likely looking at two sealed subs within my $2,000 budget.


----------



## ANAI (Mar 30, 2016)

I have the same and ordered the B&W PV1D...has been upgraded since 2007 and future-proof!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have built many subs, which I prefer if my clients aren't dedicated to a particular brand... If I have to choose from the retail brands I sell this 12 in from SUNFIRE HRS12, is far and above many other brands... for your $2000 budget get 2 of these and your set for life with incredible low end in your system...


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

RTS100x5 said:


> I have built many subs, which I prefer if my clients aren't dedicated to a particular brand... If I have to choose from the retail brands I sell this 12 in from SUNFIRE HRS12, is far and above many other brands... for your $2000 budget get 2 of these and your set for life with incredible low end in your system...


What other brands is this Sunfire 12" far and above? I've not seen such kindly comments to this latest iteration from this brand....

What sub do you prefer to build?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm curious too, as I haven't seen anyone mention sunfire in a sub thread in forever. IME with them I've always been underwhelmed for the money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I recommend them over brands that most ppl hear about like POLK, Martin Logan, Klipsch.... Which many of my clients went to AMAZON and acquired (at some point) based on reviews and availability , convenience etc..... 2 of these Sunfire HRS 12's are much much better than any offerings from these companies ...It's also a matter of availability from my distributor....My last atmos system install using 7.2.4 setup with these subs and True Audio Inwalls was very impressive 
The subs I prefer to build use Dayton Audio HO Reference Series or JL Audio W7 series if the budget is right...


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

RTS100x5 said:


> I recommend them over brands that most ppl hear about like POLK, Martin Logan, Klipsch.... Which many of my clients went to AMAZON and acquired (at some point) based on reviews and availability , convenience etc..... 2 of these Sunfire HRS 12's are much much better than any offerings from these companies ...It's also a matter of availability from my distributor....My last atmos system install using 7.2.4 setup with these subs and True Audio Inwalls was very impressive
> The subs I prefer to build use Dayton Audio HO Reference Series or JL Audio W7 series if the budget is right...


Thanks for the explanation. I'd agree except for certain upper models of ML or Klipsch now (not necessarily on a cost basis  ). Sunfire ain't what it was when Carver was in. I've heard rather poor things about the latest Sunfire 12s. Not too many IDs support 12s any more since 15s and 18s are generally more effective. The SVS SB/PB 2000 sub ain't bad, far better than the Sunfire IIRC.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Are there disadvantages to an installer to using Hsu or SVS ? 
I chose those two ID companies since immediate shipping is usually not an issue) and warranty service is top tier.
I know ID subs place performance over form factor, but for the same money the subs in the retail chain do not stand up in the performance arena.


----------



## culliganman (Dec 23, 2016)

You mentioned the Rthymik LVX12, I just purchased two of them for under $1400 and I'm very happy with them.
They are very well constructed and sound great.


----------



## A-rab (Dec 28, 2014)

What about the Seaton Sound MFW-15 Turbo-SS? @theJman reviewed it himself just recently on hometheatreshack. I have had it for over a month and it sure packs a punch. You could even go dual and stay within your budget! IMHO, it can go neck and neck with the PSA V1500 and HSU VTF-15H MK2.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthsayer (Jan 2, 2017)

For your needs sunfire or svs would be a killer option.


----------

